# Americas Cuper Genesta 1885



## igelfisch (Oct 1, 2014)

Here I have an typical example of that I like. Models of Genesta are rare and there is not so much to realize a good model. There is one in NYYC I haven't seen, but was (is) that the only one? If some of you know other ones please let me know. As you can see I have build the winner of the 1885 AC race too. In comparition with Genesta, are good plans of Puritan available. 
Nice weekend, igelfisch


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Excellent work Sir, with a fine attention to detail. Derek


----------

